# Bosch Gliding Miter Saw Reviews?



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

I know there is another thread about the saw, but it is many pages long ( & gets off topic).
I looking for some reviews of the saw from people who have it and have used it for a while. I'm sure its a great saw, but how has it held up? Downsides to it? I am thinking about buying one now that they r down to $700
Thanks


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Ghost IMO has had major input on this saw. One of the major things I hear about it is that is heavy. Not a concern for me but others have said that is not so great for them.

I really want the saw myself.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

from my understanding, its very accurate and stays accurate even after a bit of abus.. unlike every dewalt ive used. 

the only two bad things ive heard is the weight and the ****ty stock blade it comes with


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

CPO Bosch has them for $649 reconditioned. Which I feel is for the most part better than new.

http://www.cpotools.com/factory-reconditioned-bosch-gcm12sd-rt-12-in-dual-bevel-glide-miter-saw/bshrgcm12sd-rt,default,pd.html?start=2&cgid=bosch-reconditioned-miter-saws


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

It is super heavy, mine is still accurate to this day, but I leave it parked in the shop now. I use a Makita LS1016 for field work and love that saw every bit as much as the Glider. The thing you need to watch for with the glider is to put a straight edge across the deck and make sure the left and right decks are in plane with the turn table, that is the biggest complaint about the saw.

I honestly don't see any advantage over other well built sliders for field work. I love it in the shop tho. It sits on its stand, can be used right against the wall, dust collection isn't bad, bevel controls are nice to have upfront in a shop situation, dead on cross cuts even with a heavy bevel angle....

Don't buy it because its cool looking, spend some time thinking about how to use your saws and then choose the best saw based on that.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I was considering the Bosch axial glide, but found this deal too hard to walk away from. The cart is pretty shweet and after a day with the saw, I'm pretty happy with it.:thumbsup:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...gId=-1&keyword=dewalt+miter+saw&storeId=10051


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What are you using the saw for? If your doing decks and you want a good quality saw its great but it's not upto much on anything I consider finish work. It's not that it's inaccurate but it's slow compared to other saws I have used. It's also stupidly heavy so if you need to walk it through a house then think twice as you will be taking chunks from casings, walls and doors. It's also a biacth to do small increments on bevel cuts. Like I have said before though is I'm spoilt with the Kapex but if you never owned or used the Kapex It will seem like a very nice saw I would rate it up their with the maikta's for sure. No better though.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Doesn't it have a limited cutting capacity height on 45 right miters when cutting tall material standing up?


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Why are people in love with sliders? Other than cutting mitered skirt, super tall base and bookcase parts, the typically larger blade and moving parts amount to some insane slop. We have a 10" bosch slider for those given tasks but i would take an old school cast iron arm makita 10" for production all day.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

smeagol said:


> Why are people in love with sliders? Other than cutting mitered skirt, super tall base and bookcase parts, the typically larger blade and moving parts amount to some insane slop. We have a 10" bosch slider for those given tasks but i would take an old school cast iron arm makita 10" for production all day.


Buy a quality slider and you won't have that slop issue. My makita, bosch and Kapex slider will cut dead on. I wouldn't go back to a fixed arm saw ever. The capacitys of sliders are far superior.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

More moving parts. I will spend money on a tool if it is justified but we have one now and is much better at doing 10% of crosscutting tasks but slower(less accurate) at the other 90%.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

The word quality is key. That to me is not reserved to one brand particularly. There is always that chance of getting a lemon. 

I have a DeWalt 718. To me, great saw. Very accurate, large capacity, absolutely no slop. Others say that saw is crap. People on here bought the Bosch glider and said that was crap. I think they just got a lemon either way.

Now everyone talks about the Kapex. I have never tried the Kapex but for $1400 I kinda hope I never do. If it is as good as they all say, if I touch it then I might have to buy it.:laughing:

The only time I think about having something smaller than the 12" slider is when I am out in the field and have just a couple cuts to make on some small trim. Then I wish I had some kind of 8" miter saw that I would have with me.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> . I use a Makita LS1016 for field work and love that saw every bit as much as the Glider. .


Gee I wonder where this saw is made:whistling


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> If your doing decks and you want a good quality saw its great but it's not upto much on anything I consider finish work.


We have been down this road before, this is where BCC and I disagree. Finish work is all my Glider gets used for now....but I have never used a Kapex so for all I know I would be in the same boat as BBC if I did have a Kapex. The Axial glide is just as much up to the task of finish work as any other name brand slider....I also agree that my Makita is just as much up to the same task.





BCConstruction said:


> Buy a quality slider and you won't have that slop issue. My makita, bosch and Kapex slider will cut dead on. I wouldn't go back to a fixed arm saw ever. The capacitys of sliders are far superior.


Yup, I totally agree.


Buy the saw if your looking for dust collection without stepping up to the Kapex (before the green Nazi's jump on me, Its not a good as the kapex, but its better then all others I have tried), buy it if you want a saw that takes up zero room behind the saw, buy the saw if you like the upfront bevel controls and other do-dads, and buy the saw if size and weight don't matter to you.

If size and weight matter, which should, or will for anyone using the saw in the field, go look at the Makita LS1016 and the DeWalt DW717, both can be bought from a Lowes or HomeDepot making them readily available. They are both under $500, IIRC both weigh in under 50 lbs. Both saws have fairly large vertical capacity for a 10" saw (matches that of normal 12" sliders, ~ 4.75"). Both slide nice and are accurate.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Gee I wonder where this saw is made:whistling


???


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

What about the vertical capacity? I do not like to cut tall base on the flat and often deal with base and other trim materials taller than 5 1/2" So whats the deal with the saw turned right?is the bottom of the motor in the way and if you slide or glide foward the blade is now short of the fence by a little bit?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

what are you a perfectionist?


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> what are you a perfectionist?


Yeop, that's my biggest problem according to some? neighbor.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I put my reviews on a recent thread. Very happy with the new dewalt (minus the dust collection). Cut thousands of feet of cherry with it over the past month and still dead on.

the motor does get in the way with the bosch when you cut 5 1/2 stock


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

If you want vertical capacity, get a DCMS like the Ridgid or DeWalt. They will give you tall capacity.


----------

